# Shirt washing / ironing service?



## acappella6 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, 

I am looking for a service as above to drop of my Shirts and have them washed and ironed. Does anyone know of any companies and the prices they charge?

Thanks


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

there is like a million. Usually around 7dhs per shirt. There's been threads on this in the past week or so, cos thats how I found my current cleaners! do a search


----------



## **KK** (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi try, Dubai Laundry they charge 4dhs only ironing, don't remember wash and ironing.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Butlers have a few branches around including one at Marina Walk. I've only used them for dry cleaning but I know they do a shirt service and pick up and delivery.


----------



## acappella6 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks very much for info.... does anyone have a number for Dubai Laundry at all? I searched and couldn't find one.. thanks


----------

